# Clownfish black spots. Disease?



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Recently I noticed some black spots all over my clownfish. 









He is eating and he is very active, quite territorial.

Thank you!
Claud

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like black ich

https://www.google.ca/search?q=blac...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Clown herpes!!!!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Black ich !?!?
This is new for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Clown herpes!!!!!


And herpes, if they have it. What treatment Dave for herpes? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TankCla said:


> And herpes, if they have it. What treatment Dave for herpes?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Treatment of clown herpes?
Certainly not a pie in the face.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

From what I've read the bloody worms die hard (without Bruce's help). Is there any way of treating the tank?
Did anybody use Kordon® Ich-Attack® 100% Natural Ich Treatment?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I suppose it's a good thing then cleaner shrimp picks him. He is a little shy, but it is a beginning.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

TankCla said:


> From what I've read the bloody worms die hard (without Bruce's help). Is there any way of treating the tank?
> Did anybody use Kordon® Ich-Attack® 100% Natural Ich Treatment?


I've used it quite a number of times. It works although it is not as aggressive as other treatments which means there is a smaller window for effective treatment. It also takes a lot of it .... A LOT. I buy it in 4 liter jugs and keep a few on hand in case a customer has an issue.

I'm not suggesting or promoting it as I dislike adding anything like that to a reef tank but our options are sometime limited. I used it in my own filterless reef to test it initially it nothing suffered from it that I could tell. So far I've only used it on ick although it claims it works on other things as well.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

that looks like sting marks of hosting .


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

thmh said:


> that looks like sting marks of hosting .


entered my mind as well and also Clowns get black spots as they age ... they call them age spots.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thmh said:


> that looks like sting marks of hosting .


+1. my clown had this and i freaked out. They go away after a while, so no worries.


----------

